# Carved Snake Walking Stick With Crystal On Top



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nifty Gandolf!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Fine snake, as usual, but the matching color jewel at the top really ups it a notch.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:thumbsu: :thumbsu: great looking piece!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice stixmam. Your sticks are art work.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

A beauty! Very fine craftsmanship as usual.


----------

